# I promised a better stack shot, here it is



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Stunning!

love his dark pigmentation, nice flow of the topline, good angualtion in the rear, nice ear set.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

wow, how stunning!!!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

He is very nice looking. Kinda get the impression he might be lots of fun!! Nice dog.


----------



## blackdog22 (Mar 10, 2009)

Wow, nice looking boy you have.


----------



## Ketra (Jun 23, 2006)

Beautiful!


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

I think your dog is really handsome. Really solid structure, it looks like. Pictures like this make me wonder why showline breeders breed for extremes when structures like this are still really pleasing to the eye and probably loads more suitable for work and sport.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Flash is gorgeous! Is he still going to be in the show in Dec.?

George not all showline breeders care for the extreme, unfortunately the ones that do own large kennels with a lot of money and political power. I would be blessed to own a dog like Flash in work AND looks. I do show dogs but several of my favorite dogs at the moment are working line dogs, and most of my favorite show lines are not extreme type enough to ever finish very high.


----------



## BlkCzechGSD (Jul 9, 2009)

really gorgeous thats my type of looking dog!


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks all! The only thing is this picture doesn't show just how dark he really is nor how rich his tan is. For some reason this never comes through in pictures. I've had many people tell me he is overall much darker and richer in person and I have to agree with them.



> Originally Posted By: SambaHe is very nice looking. Kinda get the impression he might be lots of fun!! Nice dog.


What gave it away?







He's loads of fun and Mr. Personality.



> Originally Posted By: george1990I think your dog is really handsome. Really solid structure, it looks like. Pictures like this make me wonder why showline breeders breed for extremes when structures like this are still really pleasing to the eye and probably loads more suitable for work and sport.


To be fair there are many, many working line "breeders" that don't care about structure or say they do but don't back it up with show ratings or breed surveys, but I've often been told my requirements for a breeder are extreme. Call me crazy but I want my GSD to work like a GSD and look like a GSD. There is no reason I have to compromise on one or the other. Flash's structure is not a fluke and neither is his working ability, he's what one would expect by examing his pedigree.

Lies, no December show. It's going to be way too long of a drive and require time off from work for something that will not count towards a breed survey because he won't have his 1 yet. I'd rather put that time and money towards getting the 1. If he had the 1 we would be doing the show.


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

VERY nice looking dog. I love his coloring and his rear angulation is just right for me


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

VERY nice young male that is quite balanced. I like him. Only critique I would give is that he appears to be a bit open in the elbows right now.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: lhczthVERY nice young male that is quite balanced. I like him. Only critique I would give is that he appears to be a bit open in the elbows right now.


Lisa - what does open in the elbows mean?


----------



## kearanentalo (Nov 2, 2009)

If I saw more working lines look like this, I would be interested in working lines. This is a very nice dog! He has a very nice shoulder and topline, strong pasterns, and very nice not over angulated rear, but it has nice turn of stifle, and a decent croup!

I don't usually like sables, but I would take this guy in a heartbeat! Great dog! Where did you say you lived? <wink>


----------

